# Ufo sightings..  Do you believe in them.?



## Ironbuilt (Jun 25, 2014)

Im just curious if any of you are firm believers of UFO and the Illuminati people on earth ? If a non believer then what are these. ..This pic was sent to me by my brother in Italy taken by accident over Padova . And for more unique videos click  on here. Cool shit. Now load up the AR-15 UFO SIGHTINGS DAILY

Photo thanks to swolesearcher of Anasci..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 25, 2014)

Cool video here.UFO SIGHTINGS DAILY: Two UFOs Recorded Over Orange County Freeway On June 18, 2014, UFO Sighting News. 
UFO SIGHTINGS DAILY: UFO Recorded In North Kentucky On June 18, 2014, -2 VIDEOS- UFO Sighting News.


----------



## MattG (Jun 25, 2014)

Believer for sure. Witnessed "the flying cigar" way up in northern ontario 20 years ago. Large silver cigar shaped object moving and stopping in almost constellation type movements, then completely disappeared. Then in outerbanks N.C. saw a glowing orb come out of the ocean then go back in it, was only about 5 ft in diameter. Im not a science weirdo, i just know what i saw and dont see humans having the technology for it. Plus its just ignorant to think we are the only intelligent lifeforms in a neverending universe...


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 25, 2014)

I think they may exist, and we probably built them...but they can't be that practical since we still use fighter jets instead

Ever see the tv show stargate sg-1? teleportation or wormhole travel is probably much more economical for traveling long distances


----------



## srd1 (Jun 25, 2014)

The sr71 and the stealth bomber technology has been around since the 50s when it was declassified in the 90s people were like holy shit thats amazing....think about how far consumer technology has came since the 50s military tech is off the charts rail guns anti-gravity etc. Im sure whats been seen is mostly man made but  I also dont believe for a second were the only intelagent life out there.


----------



## MattG (Jun 25, 2014)

The nazis actually constructed the first stealth bomber back in the 1930's, just never mass produced it. What blows my mind is less than 20 years before that, WWI was fought with bi-planes red baron style. For the nazis to advance like that so drastically, i would bet just about anything they recovered some kind of alien technology from a crash site. Back then there werent any computers or anything to really help them design such an advanced craft. So yeah, i agree many sightings nowadays could very well be military classified shit that they dont want the public to know about. But i firmly believe the technology came from elsewhere...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe all these UFOs are man made.
 Every super power(eg., Russia, USA, China...etc) might be having their Area 51


----------



## BigBob (Jun 25, 2014)

:star-wars-smiley-02:

Darth Vader's gang is comin


----------



## Sully (Jun 25, 2014)

Shit like this makes me weep for humanity.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 25, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Shit like this makes me weep for humanity.



haha what about the quote in your own signature? you don't want to even entertain the thought?


----------



## JM750 (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not believe in UFO's from outer space. And I certainly don't believe the idiots that claim they were abducted, taken aboard the ship and probed and prodded. Only to be taken back home and tucked back in their beds.

They Human mind can think up some crazy shit.


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> haha what about the quote in your own signature? you don't want to even entertain the thought?



My signature is based on the premise that both sides are presenting intelligent, factual, well thought out arguements that are both based in reality. That's not what we're dealing with here.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 26, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> My signature is based on the premise that both sides are presenting intelligent, factual, well thought out arguements that are both based in reality. That's not what we're dealing with here.



womp womp womp well aren't you no fun

that means there are thousands of crazy people out there...military pilots, commercial jet pilots, astronauts that see things in the sky they can't readily identify


----------



## MattG (Jun 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> womp womp womp well aren't you no fun
> 
> that means there are thousands of crazy people out there...military pilots, commercial jet pilots, astronauts that see things in the sky they can't readily identify



Like Buzz Aldrin. A few years ago he came forward and said he saw some type of craft up in space on one of the apollo missions, and said it certainly wasnt of our world. Why would a distinguished veteran of NASA wait until the end of his days to make some shit like that up? Because he was told to keep his mouth shut, and he waited till it didnt matter anymore bc he knew he wouldnt be around much longer. Nothing for him to gain at that point, just wanted to share his knowledge before it was too late.


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm not discounting the account of people that say they have seen something that they are unable to comprehend or explain. But, it's a something completely different to jump to irrational conclusions about the nature or origin of that which you're unable to explain or comprehend. 

When you attribute that which you cannot explain to higher powers i.e. aliens, god, angels, ghosts, etc. you are making claims that require proof and scientific evidence. Neither of those things are being offered in these cases. People are seeing what they can't explain by rational means and instantly jumping to these fantastical out of this world explanations. The more outrageous your claims are, the greater your burden of proof is. I have yet to see the burden of proof be met, by anyone. Not just in this thread, but anywhere I've looked. When the burden of proof is sufficiently met, I'll b the first to say I was wrong.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 26, 2014)

Kinda like what Matt said in a post. In general most "technical" advancements really became a reality around the 1930's.

Why the hell did it take so long if something wasn't found, shared, etc?

This can get very deep. I watched a show in discovery awhile back. Showed how different monuments and structures aligned across the globe.

Is it true? Or just luck?

For me, I don't believe in any of that stuff. If aliens were out there, we would know by now. Think about it, objects going in and out of the ocean, ufo's, etc. that's pretty advanced. A presence would be known.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 26, 2014)

Just believe...


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 26, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I'm not discounting the account of people that say they have seen something that they are unable to comprehend or explain. But, it's a something completely different to jump to irrational conclusions about the nature or origin of that which you're unable to explain or comprehend.
> 
> When you attribute that which you cannot explain to higher powers i.e. aliens, god, angels, ghosts, etc. you are making claims that require proof and scientific evidence. Neither of those things are being offered in these cases. People are seeing what they can't explain by rational means and instantly jumping to these fantastical out of this world explanations. The more outrageous your claims are, the greater your burden of proof is. I have yet to see the burden of proof be met, by anyone. Not just in this thread, but anywhere I've looked. When the burden of proof is sufficiently met, I'll b the first to say I was wrong.



so IB's brother just photographed swamp gas or his camera is broken or he has photoshop...ya I agree these would be much simpler explanations


----------



## JM750 (Jun 26, 2014)

How bout all the retards that believed in the loc ness monster. Then they finally found out it was a hoax.

Ooh, and they still have not found a Big foot either.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 26, 2014)

the post is about ufo's and illuminati...stay on topic lol


----------



## Sully (Jun 26, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> the post is about ufo's and illuminati...stay on topic lol



Definitely, let's stay on topic. Only 1 ridiculous crackpot conspiracy theory topic per thread, please.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 27, 2014)

hahaha unless Bigfoot _is_ an alien who just likes to go for long walks through earths beautiful forrests...then when people see him he disappears by teleporting back into his cloaked space ship and flies away! lol


----------



## JM750 (Jun 27, 2014)

LOL, ok sry..


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 27, 2014)

JM750 said:


> How bout all the retards that believed in the loc ness monster. Then they finally found out it was a hoax.
> 
> Ooh, and they still have not found a Big foot either.



You forgot about the mermaid. I can't believe they made a tv show about a fake mermaid.


----------



## Sully (Jun 27, 2014)

The TV show that really pisses me off is that Ancient Aliens bullshit. Those guys are the stupidest assholes I've ever seen. All they do is ask questions in a provocative manner. 

And the whole premise that humans couldn't have built any of the great monuments that we have without the help of aliens and advanced technology is completely denigrating to those cultures. It's one of the most insulting and offensive assertions you could make about cultures that achieved so much at a time when other cultures all over the world were still practically cavemen. The Egyptians, Mayans and the rest of these great ancient cultures didn't need the help of aliens and advanced technologies to complete these incredible works. They only needed the 2 thing that humans have in spades, intelligence and ambition. The history channel needs to stop impugning these cultures and their achievements. Those weirdos and their moronic crackpot theories already have too much of an audience as it is without giving them the credibility that comes with a nationally televised show on the History channel.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 27, 2014)

ya the pyramids were built by people who wrote in pictures and didn't even have forged tools....riiiiight


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 30, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> The TV show that really pisses me off is that Ancient Aliens bullshit. Those guys are the stupidest assholes I've ever seen. All they do is ask questions in a provocative manner.
> 
> And the whole premise that humans couldn't have built any of the great monuments that we have without the help of aliens and advanced technology is completely denigrating to those cultures. It's one of the most insulting and offensive assertions you could make about cultures that achieved so much at a time when other cultures all over the world were still practically cavemen. The Egyptians, Mayans and the rest of these great ancient cultures didn't need the help of aliens and advanced technologies to complete these incredible works. They only needed the 2 thing that humans have in spades, intelligence and ambition. The history channel needs to stop impugning these cultures and their achievements. *Those weirdos and their moronic crackpot theories already have too much of an audience as it is without giving them the credibility that comes with a nationally televised show on the History channel.*




Are those the guys with the really bizarreo hairdos?


----------



## Sully (Jun 30, 2014)

Yup. Complete freakshows.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 2, 2014)

As Karl Sagan said, the absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 2, 2014)

Marshall said:


> As Karl Sagan said, the absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence.


We can apply the same logic to God then.


----------



## Sully (Jul 2, 2014)

BigBob said:


> We can apply the same logic to God then.



The burden of proof falls on the party making the most outrageous claims.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 2, 2014)

I think that God is an alien. He dropped us off here.


----------



## Sully (Jul 2, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I think that God is an alien. He dropped us off here.



Better than what most of the bible thumpers believe.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 2, 2014)

Me and my dad saw 3 or it could have been one with 3 lights. Anyway I was very young around 83 or so. It was clear that it wasn't a plane. The speed of it or them was unreal. It stopped just as fast as it was flying. Set there for around 2 minutes and left so fast it was hard to keep eye contact on it. It looked just like the first pic posted here but had 3 lights but the same shape. My dad thought it was 3 flying together. But who knows it could have been government.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 3, 2014)

the great pyramid was the tallest structure on earth until the Eiffel Tower...If they were so smart why did they stop building them? Did all the smart people die off? or did they never build them in the first place, they just wrote down in crude drawings saying they did? what is more logical??

been up all night, forgive my ramblings


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 3, 2014)

" the truth is out there " , " I want to believe " .


----------



## Marshall (Jul 3, 2014)

I think the building of Coral Castle is an equally amazing achievement. The only thing the builder would say is that he learned the secrets of the ancient Egyptians and how they constructed the pyramids.

Most believe it was discovering and mastering anti-gravity to move objects.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 3, 2014)

Marshall said:


> I think the building of Coral Castle is an equally amazing achievement. The only thing the builder would say is that he learned the secrets of the ancient Egyptians and how they constructed the pyramids.
> 
> Most believe it was discovering and mastering anti-gravity to move objects.


Labor was cheap. They used slaves.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 3, 2014)

labor is still cheap...we can put a man on the moon but have no idea how in the hell the great pyramids were built...we can't replicate the process...there are theories but that's it


----------



## Sully (Jul 5, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Labor was cheap. They used slaves.



That's been disproven for a while. The Egyptians actually kept very detailed records on the workforce and how they were paid. They were normally paid in rations of beer commensurate with the amount of work they accomplished in a day. Many of the workers that worked on the pyramids were highly skilled artisans. With the construction of the pyramid being a government funded project, it was the biggest and best paying gig in the country. Plus it was job security as well. It took somewhere around 20 years to construct a pyramid, so many of the workers would spend most of their adult life working on it.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 5, 2014)

I just don't see the big deal. Humans can do anything we apply ourselves too. Pyramids, the incan temples, Greek arenas, the great wall.  we've been building shit since the dawn of time. No aliens. Just men.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 5, 2014)

I am a firm believer that not just ours but every government on the planet will and does hide everything they can from the general public's view.

Yes, I believe they both exist.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think its silly to not believe there's something more out there than just us. The universe is to big and we can only see a small portion of what's out there.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't care if there is life out there. As long as they don't like human flesh....


----------



## Big-John (Jul 5, 2014)

Bob is right. I'm a Christian and most believe we don't but who are we to say God hasn't created other life.


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I think its silly to not believe there's something more out there than just us. The universe is to big and we can only see a small portion of what's out there.



Believing that other life exists somewhere in the universe is something completely different than believing that the government is concealing evidence of alien visits to our planet. 

The former is perfectly reasonable, and even provable mathematically by the Drake Equation. Believing in the latter makes you a ridiculous conspiracy theorist, and maybe a little crazy.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 6, 2014)

ya the government never lies


----------



## Sully (Jul 6, 2014)

It's not a question of whether or not the government lies. Any thinking individual knows they lie regularly. It's a question of believing if they're concealing alien beings, spacecraft, and technology. It's not a huge leap to say the government lies; it's a huge leap to say they've lied about aliens.

Once again, the burden of proof falls on the party making the most outlandish claims. Anyone care to offer any sort of real tangible scientific proof for their outlandish beliefs? Anyone? Buehler?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 7, 2014)

you're so right man, and so smart...tangible proof is everything, people are so dumb for believing in things they can't prove, like God...those dumb higher power believing sad fucks...I weep for them also


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> you're so right man, and so smart...tangible proof is everything, people are so dumb for believing in things they can't prove, like God...those dumb higher power believing sad fucks...I weep for them also



I sense some sarcasm in your post, but I actually agree with your statement. Religion, aliens, Bigfoot, ghosts, chupacabra, the Jersey Devil, and the Loch Ness monster all basically fall into the same category.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 7, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I sense some sarcasm in your post, but I actually agree with your statement. Religion, aliens, Bigfoot, ghosts, chupacabra, the Jersey Devil, and the Loch Ness monster all basically fall into the same category.



I didn't say religion, I said a higher power...I'll bet 20 bucks you have never taken lsd, dmt, or psilocybin mushrooms...just may change the way you think about how cut and dry things are...


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I didn't say religion, I said a higher power...I'll bet 20 bucks you have never taken lsd, dmt, or psilocybin mushrooms...just may change the way you think about how cut and dry things are...



I have a long a varied drug history that includes at least one of those substances , maybe more. Didn't change anything for me. And although I'll stipulate that organized religion is different than believing in a god/higher power, for me it all falls in the category of being make-believe. Just because it sounds good and it makes you feel warm and fuzzy to believe it, doesn't make it real.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 7, 2014)

It's all based on faith.


----------



## Slate23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Why is believing things based on evidence a bad thing? I consider faith to be a bad thing. On the topic of life in the universe, it would be highly improbable that earth is the only planet with life. There are more stars in this universe then there are grains of sand on every beach on earth. But the idea that an alien species has visited this planet is pretty far fetched.


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2014)

Big-John said:


> It's all based on faith.



And there's the inherent problem. Faith means believing in something in the absence of evidence or proof. If you'll believe one thing based strictly on faith, how do you rationalize drawing a line and not believing in anything else based strictly on faith? If someone walks up to you on the street and says they're your great great grandfather from the future and he's traveled back in time to save your family from a tragic fate, wouldn't you believe him? Is that scenario any more of a stretch than aliens, ghosts, Bigfoot, or god? If one accepts anything based on faith alone, it becomes ridiculous to reject anything else, no matter how outrageous it may seem. Faith is a slippery slope.


----------



## Sully (Jul 7, 2014)

Big-John said:


> It's all based on faith.



And there's the inherent problem. Faith means believing in something in the absence of evidence or proof. If you'll believe one thing based strictly on faith, how do you rationalize drawing a line and not believing in anything else based strictly on faith? If someone walks up to you on the street and says they're your great great grandfather from the future and he's traveled back in time to save your family from a tragic fate, wouldn't you believe him? Is that scenario any more of a stretch than aliens, ghosts, Bigfoot, or god? If one accepts anything based on faith alone, it becomes ridiculous to reject anything else, no matter how outrageous it may seem. Faith is a slippery slope. Not just in religion, but in anything.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 7, 2014)

That's your opinion Sully. I also have the bible but I'm not gonna try to prove to you that God is real. Just like no one can prove he is not real. I don't debate over this.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 7, 2014)

anyone heard where physicists are finding out the universe is just made up of binary code? we could just be living in one giant computer program...is this math not legitimate scientific evidence? If true I wonder where/whom/what the code came from?  coulda just came from nowhere I guess but I just have a hard time wrapping my head around something coming from nothing


----------



## BigBob (Jul 7, 2014)

DNA is the language of God


----------



## BigBob (Jul 7, 2014)

Just like an artist sometimes does. He used the same template to create Life.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> anyone heard where physicists are finding out the universe is just made up of binary code? we could just be living in one giant computer program...is this math not legitimate scientific evidence? If true I wonder where/whom/what the code came from?  coulda just came from nowhere I guess but I just have a hard time wrapping my head around something coming from nothing


Haven't seen that but did see where they are saying that everything is a hologram.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2014)

I saw e.t !


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 8, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Haven't seen that but did see where they are saying that everything is a hologram.



ya it's all experimental or theoretical physics or something but who knows...too bad I'm not smart enough to understand any of their math

supposedly some checksum error checking code found in string theory


----------



## Big-John (Jul 8, 2014)

My ex-wife will be one error found in the code lol.


----------



## Sully (Jul 8, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> I saw e.t !



So did I. Good movie. It was the last good movie that Drew Barrymore made, too.


----------



## Sully (Jul 8, 2014)

Big-John said:


> That's your opinion Sully. I also have the bible but I'm not gonna try to prove to you that God is real. Just like no one can prove he is not real. I don't debate over this.



You misunderstood. I learned a long time ago that debating the existence of deities with people that drink the kool-aid is a waste of time. What I'm talking about is the merits and pitfalls of faith, and not necessarily in a religious context, although the same principle applies. 

Faith, whether it's that aliens exist and are amongst us or that your brother-in-law will pay you back the money you lent him, is dangerous. Faith throws reasoning, logic, and evidence out the window and causes us to make decisions based on emotions and desires. Humans aren't that rational even when we're calm and detached from a situation, and are prone to bad decisions even when presented with mountains of evidence with which to use to make a logical decision. If one idea deserves your faith, regardless of what it is, doesn't every idea deserve your faith as well? Where do u draw the line and decide not to believe in something if you'll believe in anything else based on faith? I have to ask that question, because I honestly don't have an answer because I don't really understand the concept of faith, in anything.


----------



## Big-John (Jul 8, 2014)

I have faith in God because he gave me another day of life. I have faith on God because even through I've been laid off work my family never went hungry. I have faith in God because I've seen family prayed over and be cured of cancer that doctors couldn't understand or explain. I've felt him because I belive and have faith in him.


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 9, 2014)

Big-John said:


> I have faith in God because he gave me another day of life. I have faith on God because even through I've been laid off work my family never went hungry. I have faith in God because I've seen family prayed over and be cured of cancer that doctors couldn't understand or explain. I've felt him because I belive and have faith in him.



Amen brother! Well said! There is definitely a Creator. Nothing happens by accident.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 9, 2014)

MattG said:


> Like Buzz Aldrin. A few years ago he came forward and said he saw some type of craft up in space on one of the apollo missions, and said it certainly wasnt of our world. Why would a distinguished veteran of NASA wait until the end of his days to make some shit like that up? Because he was told to keep his mouth shut, and he waited till it didnt matter anymore bc he knew he wouldnt be around much longer. Nothing for him to gain at that point, just wanted to share his knowledge before it was too late.


So much for Buzz. 
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/buzz-aldrin-describes-ufo-encounter-224121618.html


----------



## Slate23 (Jul 12, 2014)

Besides religion, where else does anyone need faith to believe things? Faith to me just gives people an excuse to believe in whatever they want without evidence.


----------



## MattG (Jul 12, 2014)

BigBob said:


> So much for Buzz.
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/buzz-aldrin-describes-ufo-encounter-224121618.html



Well goddamn, fuck you Buzz.lol. i saw a program where he said the exact opposite. So which one is it you old bastard!?


----------



## Sully (Jul 13, 2014)

MattG said:


> Well goddamn, fuck you Buzz.lol. i saw a program where he said the exact opposite. So which one is it you old bastard!?



Old people are always forgetting shit. He probably doesn't even remember even going to the moon anymore.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

I've seen 4 at once. Like mercury discs.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

Buzz apparently regrets telling some of his secrets. He doesn't like publicity anymore from what ive heard and tells if differently now. Same with the dude who did telepathy tests from space


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 14, 2014)

Apparently there were some all over Texas  last night from the people I know from South and central Texas.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 14, 2014)

Saw one last night..  it was square. ..or was it the book that the nurse thru across the room and pegged me brain for some bad judgement I made.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 14, 2014)

I heard Texas is having a hell of a time with aliens. Barry was just down there with the governor.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Apparently there were some all over Texas  last night from the people I know from South and central Texas.




Ya I'm in Austin. Plenty of military air bases around as well though. Who knows if they're ET or top secret man made.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Saw one last night..  it was square. ..or was it the book that the nurse thru across the room and pegged me brain for some bad judgement I made.




Lolol


----------



## BigBob (Jul 14, 2014)

Maybe the found us? http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...t-scientists-have-no-handle-on-what-they-are/


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Maybe the found us? http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...t-scientists-have-no-handle-on-what-they-are/




My guess is that's another frequency from a pulsar star or something. JMO but if (and it does) Intelligent life exists elsewhere then they won't be using primitive radio technology to reach us.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 14, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> My guess is that's another frequency from a pulsar star or something. JMO but if (and there are) Intelligent life exists elsewhere then they won't be using primitive radio technology to reach us.


Ya but your assuming our technology is primitive. Maybe their like jellyfish or some shit.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Ya but your assuming our technology is primitive. Maybe their like jellyfish or some shit.




Lol good point! Definitely possible. According to the former Canadian Minister of Defense there are over 50 different ET races we know of. Those being much more advanced. There are probably many other civilizations that are just starting out as well. Making smoke signals and shit lol


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 14, 2014)

UH OH! Lol I'm new to this forum and already destroyed my credibility with UFO chatter hahaha


----------



## Sully (Jul 15, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> Lol good point! Definitely possible. According to the former Canadian Minister of Defense there are over 50 different ET races we know of. Those being much more advanced. There are probably many other civilizations that are just starting out as well. Making smoke signals and shit lol



Canadia. Yeah, that's the country that aliens visiting this planet are going to reveal themselves to, eh.  Canadia is the David Spade of international affairs. They think they're important because people keep talking to them, but secretly everyone wishes they would just go home and stay there.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 15, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Canadia. Yeah, that's the country that aliens visiting this planet are going to reveal themselves to, eh.  Canadia is the David Spade of international affairs. They think they're important because people keep talking to them, but secretly everyone wishes they would just go home and stay there.




Canada is a puppet of the US my friend. Rolling your eyes because you think canada is a dumb country is just kinda ignorant. ETs crash all over the planet and recovered by whatever govt. is there. Brazil has had contact, Russia... Etc. 
He testified to this in a US senate hearing actually and there are US officials who verify his story. 

Lol I love you dudes who think your smart enough to crack the whole UFO issue know what is true and what isn't.


----------



## Sully (Jul 15, 2014)

U believe all the UFO conspiracy theories, and ur telling people to know what is true and what isn't? Once again, I weep for humanity.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 15, 2014)

haha you UFO people are crazy

they come in and out of dimensional doors/worm holes "stargates", like instant teleportation, duh


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 16, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> U believe all the UFO conspiracy theories, and ur telling people to know what is true and what isn't? Once again, I weep for humanity.




Conspiracy theories confirmed by 100's of military all over the world, police, political officials, astronauts. Ever heard of the disclosure project? Maybe you should educate yourself instead of pretending to be smart.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 16, 2014)

Not to mention I've seen them so I don't need to believe other people. OH, and several Area 51 contractors have come out and blown the whistle because the govt. refuses to compensate them for hazardous conditions causing lots of health issues there. The govt won't disclose anything because it's all top secret. 

So if you want to close your eyes and pretend you see clearly go ahead. But you're a moron lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 16, 2014)

Both of y'all stop the name calling and have an adult discussion. Can't we all just get along? Lol


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 16, 2014)

Sully, your proof is coming! this was just on CNN haha


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## BigBob (Jul 16, 2014)

Its also likely one of us will be struck by lightning. But I wouldn't play those odds!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 16, 2014)

they're just buttering the public up for they already know...it's a gallop pole that 43% of people think the earth is only 10,000 years old because that's what the bible says...if they just came out with the "aliens" it would cause mass panic...they have to slowly let the cat out of the bag


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 16, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Its also likely one of us will be struck by lightning. But I wouldn't play those odds!



lol...ummm, not sure that's the best argument, cause if there are 3,000 members on this board odds say it will happen


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 17, 2014)

when they do come ... hope they look like these====>


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 18, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> It's not a question of whether or not the government lies. Any thinking individual knows they lie regularly. It's a question of believing if they're concealing alien beings, spacecraft, and technology. It's not a huge leap to say the government lies; it's a huge leap to say they've lied about aliens.
> 
> Once again, the burden of proof falls on the party making the most outlandish claims. Anyone care to offer any sort of real tangible scientific proof for their outlandish beliefs? Anyone? Buehler?




Perhaps if you don't know about the days worth of evidence and whistle blowers etc. and if you don't believe air force pilots are credible witnesses... Then yeah it's pretty unbelievable. People aren't informed.

Just like there are millions who *think they know about politics and they aren't even remotely close. It's like a bunch of laymen arguing with neurosurgeons on how to do brain surgery. Some people just look like idiots when they argue things like this because they just have no idea.

Not calling you an idiot I'm just saying that's the case Most instances.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 18, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> lol...ummm, not sure that's the best argument, cause if there are 3,000 members on this board odds say it will happen




There's a guy in the US who has been struck 6 times


----------



## Sully (Jul 19, 2014)

GnarleyDemon said:


> Perhaps if you don't know about the days worth of evidence and whistle blowers etc. and if you don't believe air force pilots are credible witnesses... Then yeah it's pretty unbelievable. People aren't informed.
> 
> Just like there are millions who *think they know about politics and they aren't even remotely close. It's like a bunch of laymen arguing with neurosurgeons on how to do brain surgery. Some people just look like idiots when they argue things like this because they just have no idea.
> 
> Not calling you an idiot I'm just saying that's the case Most instances.



You miss the point so badly. Your lack of reading comprehension coupled with your tendency toward taking personal offense at statements that were made before you even joined this forum reveal you for what you truly are, a zealot. You drank the kool aid so completely that it's become a personal issue for you when someone disagrees with you. It's useless trying to even have a rational conversation with people like you because you're genuinely incapable of thinking rationally because you're so emotionally invested in the topic. And what a stupid thing to be so invested in. People like you, with your lack of objectivity, along with your willingness to accept anecdotal statements as "proof", are the reason real science is being pushed aside in this world. Your thought process is a scathing indictment of the American educational system. This was actually an interesting thread with some intelligent thoughts and arguments and good back and forth until you bastardized it and turned it into a series of personal attacks. 

You know what they say about arguing with people on the internet; even if you win, you're still retarded. Congrats buddy, you win.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I heard a astrophysicist say there are more galaxies in our universe than grains of sand on all the beaches on our planet...and each galaxy has a crap load of suns and planets...wrap yer heads around that!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 20, 2014)

Göbekli Tepe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

gobekli tepe, a giant 20,000 year old stone structure that was burried on purpose all at one time...now why would they burry it all at once... unless they wanted to close the portal and keep "gods" out! haha...oh and the head archeologist has only excavated 5% of what's there!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jul 21, 2014)

Giant hole appears in Siberia: Huge crater emerges in 'the end of the world' | Mail Online


----------



## BigBob (Jul 21, 2014)

d2r2ddd said:


> Giant hole appears in Siberia: Huge crater emerges in 'the end of the world' | Mail Online



Sorry nothing to see here my friends. 
Global warming may have caused an 'alarming' melt in the under-soil ice, released gas and causing an effect like the popping of a Champagne bottle cork, Ms Kurchatova suggests.

AND of course global warming is to blame. Not Aliens.. We must always have something to blame. 

Read more: Giant hole appears in Siberia: Huge crater emerges in 'the end of the world' | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BigBob (Jul 21, 2014)

Wait I think I saw some aliens....


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> You miss the point so badly. Your lack of reading comprehension coupled with your tendency toward taking personal offense at statements that were made before you even joined this forum reveal you for what you truly are, a zealot. You drank the kool aid so completely that it's become a personal issue for you when someone disagrees with you. It's useless trying to even have a rational conversation with people like you because you're genuinely incapable of thinking rationally because you're so emotionally invested in the topic. And what a stupid thing to be so invested in. People like you, with your lack of objectivity, along with your willingness to accept anecdotal statements as "proof", are the reason real science is being pushed aside in this world. Your thought process is a scathing indictment of the American educational system. This was actually an interesting thread with some intelligent thoughts and arguments and good back and forth until you bastardized it and turned it into a series of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about arguing with people on the internet; even if you win, you're still retarded. Congrats buddy, you win.




Seeing as how your previous statements were actually offensive I can't say you're accurate sully lol and I didn't even finish reading some of your posts because it's obvious you lack facts to even discuss the topic. Actually, no I wasn't offended, I just really despise ignorant people who talk about things that they have no clue about as if they were someone who had the right to be arrogant about the topic.

Oh and "anecdotal statements as proof"?? 

Interesting claim since we haven't even discussed proof or evidence at all. Nice call trying to discredit evidence before it's even presented. Typical of people such as yourself.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

Fat chance trying. To sound intelligent on this thread btw. Nice try though


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

And yes I guess you're right if there is intelligent life on other planets that's not significant at all and silly why would anyone care about such thing? LOL


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> You miss the point so badly. Your lack of reading comprehension coupled with your tendency toward taking personal offense at statements that were made before you even joined this forum reveal you for what you truly are, a zealot. You drank the kool aid so completely that it's become a personal issue for you when someone disagrees with you. It's useless trying to even have a rational conversation with people like you because you're genuinely incapable of thinking rationally because you're so emotionally invested in the topic. And what a stupid thing to be so invested in. People like you, with your lack of objectivity, along with your willingness to accept anecdotal statements as "proof", are the reason real science is being pushed aside in this world. Your thought process is a scathing indictment of the American educational system. This was actually an interesting thread with some intelligent thoughts and arguments and good back and forth until you bastardized it and turned it into a series of personal attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say about arguing with people on the internet; even if you win, you're still retarded. Congrats buddy, you win.




Oh wait I must've forgotten how I mentioned I wasn't directing those words at you??? Maybe you should turn your psychobabble bullshit around and pointed at yourself since you got so fucking upset over what I said that again wasn't directed towards you. Maybe your reading comprehension is the one that sucks. Who's the retard again?? Haha fucking idiot


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 21, 2014)

what's up with all those deer running away? are they running from the helicopter taking a photo, or away from the alien's? I can't tell


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> what's up with all those deer running away? are they running from the helicopter taking a photo, or away from the alien's? I can't tell




Lolol nah they can't hear the chopper. Must be ET.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 21, 2014)

JM750 said:


> How bout all the retards that believed in the loc ness monster. Then they finally found out it was a hoax.
> 
> Ooh, and they still have not found a Big foot either.




I'm not so sure it was a hoax exactly but I remember it turning out to be a trapped whale who's dorsal fin was curved over and it causes an illusion.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 21, 2014)

seriously tho, I don't know how people can be sure one way or the other, I like to keep an open mind, I believe anything is possible

some would say people like sullys absolute belief that there is no god and no heaven (and no aliens, or other dimensions which is prolly the same thing) is just as much a religion as believing in it...if that makes any sense...not tryin to call ya out or anything sully, just using ya as a example


----------



## BigBob (Jul 21, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> seriously tho, I don't know how people can be sure one way or the other, I like to keep an open mind, I believe anything is possible
> 
> some would say people like sullys absolute belief that there is no god and no heaven (and no aliens, or other dimensions which is prolly the same thing) is just as much a religion as believing in it...if that makes any sense...not tryin to call ya out or anything sully, just using ya as a example


Your a wise man. I'm a believer in God but No one has come back with proof that there is an afterlife. So the same with aliens I'm gonna keep an open mind. Just think about the structure of life. If we are the top of the food chain on earth and we are very intelligent. Than aliens who can travel thru space would now be on the top of the food chain...
And all the less civilized civilization's are usually wiped out by the advanced ones. So deep down inside I hope we r alone.


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Jul 22, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> seriously tho, I don't know how people can be sure one way or the other, I like to keep an open mind, I believe anything is possible
> 
> 
> 
> some would say people like sullys absolute belief that there is no god and no heaven (and no aliens, or other dimensions which is prolly the same thing) is just as much a religion as believing in it...if that makes any sense...not tryin to call ya out or anything sully, just using ya as a example




SOME evidence at least for me is proof enough, but mainly I can't deny the mathematics of it. Statistically it's impossible for there NOT to be other intelligent life. 

To me it's dumb not to believe when you have facts like the Sumerians 5,000 years ago knowing about all the planets and literally more about our solar system than we did 20 years ago. There's simply no way to explain that unless there is a HUGE part of science and history that we are clueless about.

Not mention a detailed scientific explanation of the way Adam and Eve were created using methods we have barely discovered ourselves. 
To me the proof is undeniable. Skeptics only choose to ignore facts. It's the only way to keep your denial IMO lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok ,so I see we all have great opinions on this... Thanks for everyones input and thoughts. Live each day to the fullest and an open mind so you dont need to worry what is next..
Keep iron tossin bruthas. Its who we really are..ib


----------



## GnarleyDemon (Sep 18, 2014)

Yep. Saw 4 once


----------

